# Who's Going to Wonderfest?



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Just thought I'd query the group to see who all is planning on attending the 'Fest this year. I'll be looking forward to seeing everyone at the Lizard Lounge on Friday night.

Dr. G.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

I'll be there with bells on........um ..........I will.:devil:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I'll either be there, or in Oregon working on a movie.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I'll be there!


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

Yep! I'll be there. The suite has been booked since last August and the plane tickets are arranged. I'll see you guys Friday night in the Lizard Lounge.


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool! It looks a few of The Clubhouse members will be there as well...


G.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Wouldn't miss it! Look for the old guy working at Cult's table.

Jim


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

Plan on it as long as gas prices aren't $4.00 a gallon :lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I was planning for my first time, but still waiting for my disablity to be approved, and get the big back check.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

The wife and I plan on going again - But it does depend on the cost of gas. This will be our third time there. Looking forward to it.









Gerry-Lynn


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I'll be there, also helping out at Cult TV Man's tables.


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave, I'll have to buy you a beer at the Lizard Lounge so we can catch-up on things. Are you still doing the sales call circuit in the IN/MI area?


G.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Me too! It's my first time going there and I'm looking forward to it.

José


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I'll be there with the rest of the NRA gang (Naked Resin Attack) from Colorado. Can't wait for the 18 hour roadtrip! See y'all Friday night at the lounge.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nope. We're not even visiting the families this year. Sick to death of traveling. We're gonna stay home and cuddle for vacation.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

"Ice Age 3: John P Goes to Wonderfest." One year, we'll have to arrange a kidnapping or something.

Dave M, glad to hear you'll be behind the table again this year.

Jim


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I'm going. I'll be at Cult's table, too - keeping Steve, Arronax, Dave, et al., busy ruining me financially...


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I am planning to go, but I may not be funded to do so. I have missed about a month of work and that may kill my attempt to attend. I am building a model in hopes that I get to bring it, if not it may endup in the BB contest. If I get to go, I hope to meet more of the board in person.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Yup, I'll be there at the FAB Gear table.
We're right next to Amazing Figure Modeler magazine this year.
Looking forward to seeing everyone LATE in the Lizard Lounge after Dealer set up.
Or Thursday night or Friday before the L.L.
AT


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Glad to hear that Mark McG will be there this year; we've missed you! And AT, it's always a pleasure....


G.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

I'll be there! If all goes accoding to schedule I arrive around 4:30 Friday. I'll see everyone in the LL Friday night.


----------



## EVIL3 (Jun 22, 2003)

I'll be there.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

I'll be there with money burning a hole in my pocket. Unlike Mark, I'll be spreading mine around alittle here and there. In all the years of my attending WF I've never considered my stuff Wonderfest calibar, but Mark McG. has convinced me to give it a try. May not win anything, which is actually no big deal. It would just be great to take part in the event.

See you there,
Rogue


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Arronax said:


> "Ice Age 3: John P Goes to Wonderfest." One year, we'll have to arrange a kidnapping or something.


 I'd have to be, 'cause I ain't traveling all that way voluntarily!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

RogueJ said:


> May not win anything, which is actually no big deal. It would just be great to take part in the event.
> 
> See you there,
> Rogue


That's the spirit.
I've managed a few merits over the years, but that isn't the important part to me.
It's actually showing off some of my kits.
I think it is more of an honor to see my kits in someone elses pictures from WF. If they liked it enough to take a picture of it, that is the ultimate compliment to me.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Sadly, we woln't be going. Bad timing with coordinating visits with the family in Indiana.  I'll sure be bummed that weekend. Take lots of pictures everyone!!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

DoctorG said:


> Glad to hear that Mark McG will be there this year; we've missed you!...G.


Back atcha, Doc! And I'm bringing a defibrillator to help after doing 200-300 laps around the pool with CeeDub.


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Mark, is C-Dub attending this year? It would be great to see him again too!


G.


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

I'll be there, coming in Thursday night sometime, hoping to get in on Sci-Fi U on Friday. :thumbsup: 

Batgirl _and_ Not-Kirstie-Allie-but-still-hot Saavik! :devil: 

WF won't be the same without the Prince, though


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

MangoMan said:


> WF won't be the same without the Prince, though


Awww, Mango! You da' dude! We will definantly miss you, Mrs. Mango & everyone!

Got a couple favors for you, though, if you'd be so inclined to pick me up something while there. I'll PM you.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

DoctorG said:


> Mark, is C-Dub attending this year? It would be great to see him again too! G.


Well, now that you ask, Doc, I don't really know. But I'm sure that he's bound to state his intentions sometime between now and Memorial Day.


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

CDub? Any chance that you might make it this year?


G.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

As a matter of fact, reservations have been made at the Executive West for WF this year.

We still haven't decided how we are going to get there, whether by plane or a leisurely drive on the byroads of America. Mrs. CDub will provbably be joining me this trip!

It'll be good to see you folks!

Chris


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm looking forward to attending my first this year, I'll get in early Friday afternoon and look forward to meeting many of you in the bar!


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

We still haven't decided how we are going to get there, whether by plane or a leisurely drive on the byroads of America. Mrs. CDub will provbably be joining me this trip!

Mrs White will be there! This will be an honor to met her.Alright guys,everyone on your best behavior.


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

That's great news Chris! This is definitely turning into a WF Reunion! I'll be sure to catch you in Lizard Lounge on Friday night...

G.


----------



## Big Daddy Dave (Sep 30, 1999)

The Mrs. and I will be returning this year after a one year hiatius. We will have all five kids in tow this year including the new twins. This should be interesting...


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Chris,
Going to drive the Met???
See you there!

Dave


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

HARRY said:


> Mrs White will be there! This will be an honor to met her.Alright guys,everyone on your best behavior.


And we should be on our best behavior because? I mean this *is *Wonderfest.

Jim


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

DaveM, as long as its downhill all the way from Port Deposit to Louisville... I'll email you.
Best behavior? too late, she's already heard the stories. Harry, the best you can do is try to not drop the waffles in your lap... 
Big Daddy (boy, you sure are earning that name, aren't you?) good luck. I say let 'em loose in the contest room and see what survives!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Hope you all have a great time.
Buzz


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> ...Best behavior? too late, she's already heard the stories...


...And she's *still coming???* Maybe I'd better wire the portable Wayne Nuclear Power Supply (that I ordinarily use for Dremel Magnagouger "away missions") into that defibrillator just in case more than one of us needs it...


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Not a bad idea, Mark! :jest:


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

ChrisW said:


> Big Daddy (boy, you sure are earning that name, aren't you?) good luck. I say let 'em loose in the contest room and see what survives!


 Well, it would certainly test the models' structural integrity. :lol:

José


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Me and Mrs. K will see ya'll on Driday in the LL.

RK


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Looking forward to seeing you and the Mrs. again Roy!


G.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

I will be attending, again, along with Cougar184...


As for kidnapping JohnP to attend one year, I am up for that but it will have to be planned carefully. After all, you have to get him and his office with all the models so he'll have plenty to enter in the contest.... Then of course you'd need a bigger vehicle to bring him, his awards and acquistions from the vendor room....


----------



## 13x5x2 Nostalgian (Jan 24, 1999)

Wanda and I will be attending our 13th consecutive, and last, Wonderfest this year.
Art


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm planning on coming, but still haven't reserved a room yet. just keep procrastinatin'


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Last Wonderfest Art? Say it 'aint so!

G.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

13x5x2 Nostalgian said:


> Wanda and I will be attending our 13th consecutive, and last, Wonderfest this year.
> Art


Finishing up on lucky number 13, huh? Glad we'll be there to share it with y'all!

Ditto on the Kirkoffs - Who sez you can't go home again? This is homecoming, baby!


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Guyz...sniff...I won't be able to make Wonderfest this year. I didn't realize what the date was when I agreed to go to the Coca-Cola 600 race in Charlotte with some friends. The tickets are already bought so I need to honor that commitment. After reading this will be 2x4 and Wanda's last trip, I'm even more bummed than ever! It sounds like a great reunion of the old BB gang. Please know I will be there in spirit.

Will there be any special BB member only contests going on this year? If so, please let me know. I'd like to donate some prime "Lisa's PL desk trinkets" for prizes. My desk was always full of stuff so given the recent interest in former PLBB items I thought it would make for unusual prize material....sort of like we used to do with our impromptu contests du-jour. 

Now, on the other hand, I've never been to a NASCAR race but the "current squeeze" is a NASCAR junkie so this will be an interesting experience. He's a Dale Jr fan, but if I'm forced to pick, it would be Ryan Newman since he's a homegrown South Bend boy.

The rest of us who won't be attending expect a full blow by blow report from y'all! Someone please give my best to Lee Staton and Dave, the guy who took over but I can't remember his last name, Dave. :tongue: 

Hugs and Love,
Lisa


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

We are definitely going to miss you big time Lisa! I always look forward to catching up with you and Anthony, so maybe we'll see you again in 2007? The new squeeze must be a catch, since you've given up the 'Fest for the NASCAR event  


Dr. G.


----------



## modelman5 (Sep 17, 1999)

*Count Me In*

I will be there with my NEW Wife :thumbsup: 

Getting married on May 20th and heading to Louisville May 26th !!

MM5


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

That is a bummer Lisa.You will be missed.Congrats to ya Troy and to you too Mrs New Modelman.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

modelman5 said:


> I will be there with my NEW Wife :thumbsup:
> 
> Getting married on May 20th and heading to Louisville May 26th !!


Now _*that's*_ a honeymoon!!!


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Dr. G...we'll miss seeing you and all our other BB family, too! Definitely, WF is on the books for 2007. As far as the "catch" aspect on the Squeeze...we'll see what a 4 day trip does to the relationship. LOL!!! This will be the acid test.


Troy!!! Best Wishes Dude!!! A honeymoon at Wonderfest! What more could a girl want? Let me tell you...if she's up for that, she's a keeper!!

Hugs and Love,
Lisa


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes, the 4-day road trip will definitely be a learning experience! I hope the Squeeze passes the test!


G.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Da Queen said:


> if I'm forced to pick, it would be Ryan Newman since he's a homegrown South Bend boy.


Lisa, Lisa Lisa.

You don't pick a driver by where they're from or their talent.

It's all based on their hype, merchandising, and over-exposure.

Kinda like Dale Jr. 

Al (Jeremy Mayfield fan)


----------



## modelman5 (Sep 17, 1999)

*Thanks All*

Thanks Harry,Lisa,And POS  

She is a keeper and one AWESOME lady !!

MM5


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Got pics, Troy????


Hugs and Love,
Lisa


----------



## modelman5 (Sep 17, 1999)

*Yes I Do*

Hey Lisa,

Yes I do, Just click here below  

http://modelman5.com/mybiopage.htm

MM5


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Looks like you brainwas... er... met a real nice & lovely lady there! Nice picture, too! :thumbsup:

And wow, what a gem if she lets you display all those models!!


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Andy! Sit down before I whack you upside the head! What is wrong with you, child?! Sorry, Troy. Kids...sheese...


Now...Anne Marie is lovely! And the two of you make a beautiful couple! It is always wonderful when you finally find the one person who compliments you on so many levels. I wish you much happiness and a long, long life together.

Hugs and Love,
Lisa


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Looks like the WF website has added a Community Bulliten Board for people who want to post gatherings at the fest,where ya want to eat,meet, ect..


----------



## modelman5 (Sep 17, 1999)

*Thank You*

Thanks Lisa and you to POS  

She completes me and I thank GOD for her everyday !!

Model On

MM5


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

eh??


Me? What'd I do?


----------



## wolfman42 (May 22, 2003)

Troy lookin forward to meeting you and your new lady, see you in May

Wolfie.


----------



## modelman5 (Sep 17, 1999)

*Me Too*

Hey Mark,

See you then my friend  

MM5


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'll be there, Hav'nt missed one yet.It looked a little shaky for a while as I'm in the process of relocating, but there should be no worries now. ..Otto


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! Can ya believe it's May already???? Wonderfest is in 2 1/2 weeks!!!! 
And again I'll be there alone this time! No kids or wife! And the fun part is that I am coming down on my new Harley Custom 05. Blue/Silver with lots of chrome. SWEET!!!!!! It's going to be a long ride (about 10-12 hours) but really fun. :freak: I totalled the old one back in Aug. but got a new one on Sept 15 and have already put 8200 miles on her. LOTS of FUN!!!! I have even bought the monogram kit and painting it to look the same as mine with a figure on it that looks just like me even with my cappy. :thumbsup: Never built a motocycle model before. I'm even sculpting a jacket that is just like mine to go on the figure. Wife thinks that it looks creepy with the figure on the bike that looks like me and the bike looks like my bike. 
See you all in a couple of weeks.

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Sounds cool.

Can't wait to see you there.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Just checkin the WF site and see that Basil Gogos will be there as a last min guest.Great addition.Greg Nicotero had to cancel.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Oh man.
That sucks.
I always love to go to Greg's presentations.

He has got the coolest job in the world. He gets paid to make really cool and neat things, and to make things really gory.


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Yeah, I missed Greg last year (I was in the Make and Take) and will miss him again this year. He's one cool guy, with a real funny lecture and best of all, he hangs out with the peeps! You can't get better than that!


Of course, having Basil Gogos come on board is a NICE surprise too!

G.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Yeah, Greg really seems like he enjoys the shows.
Likes to hang and talk with the fanboys, and is always great.

Luckily WF always gets a lot of people like that.
Very few 'stars' with attitude or huge egos.


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Good point! All the invited speakers are for the most part, very approachable and gracious. I remember chatting with David Hedison one year as we were coming down the steps from the lecture room and thinking, gee, this is The Fly that I'm with!


G.


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Only about a week to go 'til WF folks!!!


G.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I envy you guys that are going, but there is just no way that he budget would allow for this! Does sound like everyone always has a great time and I look forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I won't make it to Wonderfest again this year. I'm currently in SW Washington State to witness the implosion of the Trojan nuclear power plant 499-foot high cooling tower and then will be up in Seattle at the Boeing Air Museum for Memorial Day weekend.

Maybe next year!


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Less than a week to go gang!!


G.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

[B_]
WOW! I made it! Came in last night on the bike! And my face is sunburned. OUCH! But the good news is that I came in hours before that really bad thunderstorm so I didn't get wet. But this afternoon they are saying hail and high winds so I got to cover the bike. 
The only problem coming on the bike was when the deer desided to walk out on the highway. :freak: 


Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy![/B]_ :dude:


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Glad you made it safely Chinxy! Looking forward to seeing you there!


Also, I'll be packing up the kits tonight and heading to the airport tomorrow AM. I wish everyone very safe travels and I'll see you in the Lizard Lounge on Friday night!!

Dr. G.


----------

